# Found this on Sky news



## tanithvosloo (Sep 14, 2013)

found this interesting item on sky news this morning
Rise In Number Of Abandoned Reptile Pets

maybe some of these shops etc who sell reptiles should have more education about how to look after them before letting people buy them. Forums like this are a god sent to people like me who are fairly new to keeping reptiles and i value any help i get. but some people just buy them cause they look good and stick them in a tank, feed them occasionally till the novelty wears off.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whilst it is a substantial figure compared to the number of reptiles and amphibians kept as pets its quite small. The figures for domesticated animals such as dogs and cats are far higher.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I saw this report on TV - if you look on the RSPCA website it shows you that in 2014 they "rescued" 245,000 animals - now 1800 reptiles is of course too many, however this is actually 0.7 % of the animals collected by the RSPCA and yet somehow this becomes the news story.

it is very interesting how and why the RSPCA chose to spin this specific story


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

I work part time at a wildlife hospital and have a fair bit of contact with the rspca. While in some cases the rspca do a great job and there officers are very good something I do know from personal expereance is how selective there are when it comes to helping animals. A few months ago in 1 month they dropped 4 badgers into us With injures as they did not have room at the rspca hospital facility to Take them in, so we somehow fitted them in instead(we are a very small charity with a yearly income of £1000s not millions like them) Then one morning I turn the TV on and the 1st thing I see is that an injured badger was being cared for by the rspca in my area, the same area where they didn't have any room days befor, and why did the rspca suddenly find room, becouse this badger was a very rare albino badger which made the bbc news and local papers and they would have got a big boost of income from the free advertising the story brought with it.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Badgerroy said:


> I work part time at a wildlife hospital and have a fair bit of contact with the rspca. While in some cases the rspca do a great job and there officers are very good something I do know from personal expereance is how selective there are when it comes to helping animals. A few months ago in 1 month they dropped 4 badgers into us With injures as they did not have room at the rspca hospital facility to Take them in, so we somehow fitted them in instead(we are a very small charity with a yearly income of £1000s not millions like them) Then one morning I turn the TV on and the 1st thing I see is that an injured badger was being cared for by the rspca in my area, the same area where they didn't have any room days befor, and why did the rspca suddenly find room, becouse this badger was a very rare albino badger which made the bbc news and local papers and they would have got a big boost of income from the free advertising the story brought with it.


Just before xmas a deer was hit by a lorry and it took absolutely ages to even get through to talk to someone from the RSPCA on the phone and when the menu was negotiated to get someone on the phone they didn't want to know as they were busy. 

In the meantime the poor deer was in quite a state and they just didn't seem bothered. In the end a farmer had to put it out of it's suffering with the permission of the local council I think in the end, someone gave permission anyway. I don't think the RSPCA could have saved it because it's injurys were so severe but they could have at least cared.


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

supatips said:


> Just before xmas a deer was hit by a lorry and it took absolutely ages to even get through to talk to someone from the RSPCA on the phone and when the menu was negotiated to get someone on the phone they didn't want to know as they were busy.
> 
> In the meantime the poor deer was in quite a state and they just didn't seem bothered. In the end a farmer had to put it out of it's suffering with the permission of the local council I think in the end, someone gave permission anyway. I don't think the RSPCA could have saved it because it's injurys were so severe but they could have at least cared.


If it had been a rare animal there would have been there in a heartbeat. Sadly the rspca nowadays are 10% animal protection and 90% about fund-raising. RSPCA officers all drive new vans,have work phones and uniforms Ect supplied, this all costs a lot of money. We use our own cars and wear our own clothes and most, myself included don't even claim for petrol, which means that just about every penny raised goes toward medical care for the injured animals.
I think the rspca have got to large an organisation to do the job they set out to do.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Badgerroy said:


> If it had been a rare animal there would have been there in a heartbeat. Sadly the rspca nowadays are 10% animal protection and 90% about fund-raising. RSPCA officers all drive new vans,have work phones and uniforms Ect supplied, this all costs a lot of money. We use our own cars and wear our own cloths and most, myself included don't even claim for petrol, which means that just about every penny raised goes toward medical care for the injured animals.
> I think the rspca have got to large an organisation to do the job they set out to do.


I think if you are donating money it's better off going to independant organisations if that makes sense? 

I agree with what you are saying regarding the size, I know in other parts of the country people speak about them in glowing terms but round here not so much. I think theres probably too much middle managment and *****istration these days. 

Years ago an old chap passed away and someone called the RSPCA to collect his cats, their response and this is going back years before I was around was along the lines of 'can't you take them' and when they were told no again they weren't interested.


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

The charity I work for has an income of around £150,000 per year, in 2013 the chief executive at the rspca earned in excess of £160,000 with 2 other executives on over £120,000 and 6 other executives earning over £100,000 per year. That was in 2013, how much they earn now is anyone's guess as they have refused to disclose the last 2 years pay packages.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Badgerroy said:


> The charity I work for has an income of around £150,000 per year, in 2013 the chief executive at the rspca earned in excess of £160,000 with 2 other executives on over £120,000 and 6 other executives earning over £100,000 per year. That was in 2013, how much they earn now is anyone's guess as they have refused to disclose the last 2 years pay packages.


In a nutshell thats the reason I won't give them money.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I volunteer with a local wildlife sanctuary and, although in the early days the RSPCA were always there dropping off injured animals - I would say that for the last 8-10 years they've never been anywhere near with any animals, so where have they gone?? I'd give you a good guess.

The RSPCA are quick to rescue any animals when they're being filmed for TV, but it's often a very different story when there are no cameras around.

This illustrates exactly what I mean. My boss and a friend were down in the mill race rescuing this deer, hoisting it up to my boss who was above them on a tarpaulin borrowed from neighbours who had come out in force to help them. The RSPCA inspector arrived, pushed his way through the crowd announcing that he'd come to euthanase a deer! He stood and watched my bosses and their friend lift the deer back up onto safe ground without offering any help at all and said it would have to be put down, even though he'd never laid a hand on it. My boss basically had to bring the crowd into the conversation to get him to let them save it. They had been out on a shopping trip with visiting family when they got the phone call, so were in their car, rather than the rescue's van and they car was full of passengers. So they asked the inspector if he would travel it in his van to the sanctuary (a distance of about 5 miles) and he refused and drove away, leaving them to put the deer in the boot of the car!!!

Morpeth deer rescue bid sparks controversy - Morpeth Herald


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

feorag said:


> I volunteer with a local wildlife sanctuary and, although in the early days the RSPCA were always there dropping off injured animals - I would say that for the last 8-10 years they've never been anywhere near with any animals, so where have they gone?? I'd give you a good guess.
> 
> The RSPCA are quick to rescue any animals when they're being filmed for TV, but it's often a very different story when there are no cameras around.
> 
> ...


The RSPCA is a joke. I saved a young puppy with health issues 2 years ago we had to pay the abuser to hand him over 
We cared for him with vet bills etc at nearly a year and a half he kept attacking us trying to bite us he bit my arm in a over playful manner when my dad calmly approached to address his behaviour he went ape shit after 5 months of training it was clear he needed a suited home the RSPCA stated "we don't take his brewed if u didn't want a dog u shouldn't of got one if he is biting best put him down" they blamed us for his issues they do take his kind he was a cross unknown with terrier a small dog bit bigger than a small staff 
After the rspca refused him so did dogs trust blue cross and 15 other rescues 
There's little rescues that will help out of kindness unless there's something in it for them 

My own opinion strictly


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That doesn't surprise me at all. It's a well known fact that they will refuse to take black cats because they are too hard to rehome. 

A few years ago there was a post on here about 2 cats abandoned by their owners when they moved house, one black one tabby. The neighbour called the RSPCA - they came out and took the tabby and left the black. When the neighbour asked what to do about the black one, they said 'chase it away'. Of course the cat wouldn't be chase away and not long after she had a litter of kittens and again contacted the RSPCA.

This time their reply was that they would take the kittens when they were weaned, but if they took the mother they would just euthanase her, because she would never find a home.

So a friend of that neighbour contacted a member on here and she went and collected them and kept them all!

Little people care more than big organisations. If I ever won the lottery I wouldn't give a penny to the large rescues - it would be the small ones every time.


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

feorag said:


> That doesn't surprise me at all. It's a well known fact that they will refuse to take black cats because they are too hard to rehome.
> 
> A few years ago there was a post on here about 2 cats abandoned by their owners when they moved house, one black one tabby. The neighbour called the RSPCA - they came out and took the tabby and left the black. When the neighbour asked what to do about the black one, they said 'chase it away'. Of course the cat wouldn't be chase away and not long after she had a litter of kittens and again contacted the RSPCA.
> 
> ...


Makes u a bit sick don't it :/ 
I agree 
All the dogs I have rehomed are from council pounds that were awaiting to be put down 
1 was successfully put into police dog training 

This forum has saved my life wouldn't know what to do without this forum lol now having a reptile that's a rescue it's been such a huge help and everyone has so many opinions and ideas 

Life savers


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

feorag said:


> That doesn't surprise me at all. It's a well known fact that they will refuse to take black cats because they are too hard to rehome.
> 
> A few years ago there was a post on here about 2 cats abandoned by their owners when they moved house, one black one tabby. The neighbour called the RSPCA - they came out and took the tabby and left the black. When the neighbour asked what to do about the black one, they said 'chase it away'. Of course the cat wouldn't be chase away and not long after she had a litter of kittens and again contacted the RSPCA.
> 
> ...


The RSPCA p!ss me off the more I hear about them the more I wonder do they help anyone? :x Mind you they seem happy to help if a cameraman is following them. I agree re the small rescues.


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

To anyone thinking of donating to the rspca this is worth a read. After you read it and stop feeling sick look online and find a small local animal charity and donate to them instead and then sleep well knowing your money will go where it's supposed to go.

RSPCA-NOT-WHAT-THEY-SEEM


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

They run a "business", has to make money, gotta keep costs down.

Aunt donated for 40 years, she asked them to help rehome her late husbands parrot (not worth money type)They refused, yet she knew the lady on a personal basis. 

My aunt was being made ill by the bird, not that they cared, 40 years money = no help. :gasp::gasp:


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

spottymint said:


> They run a "business", has to make money, gotta keep costs down.
> 
> Aunt donated for 40 years, she asked them to help rehome her late husbands parrot (not worth money type)They refused, yet she knew the lady on a personal basis.
> 
> My aunt was being made ill by the bird, not that they cared, 40 years money = no help. :gasp::gasp:


That's disgusting to read 
I no longer support them I do not donate either


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

FreddiesMum said:


> The RSPCA p!ss me off the more I hear about them the more I wonder do they help anyone? :x Mind you they seem happy to help if a cameraman is following them. I agree re the small rescues.


Exactly my point Sue, it's all for show for the cameras, if there's no cameras there, you see the truth. :sad:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Ban all pets, says radical who wants to control RSPCA | The Times


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

colinm said:


> Ban all pets, says radical who wants to control RSPCA | The Times


You need to subscribe to read that link but this one is much the same
Radical campaigners vying to be elected to run the RSPCA - Telegraph
That man is a frigging nutcase and if he got his way all pets would be released into the wild. Because as we all know stray dogs and cats are all so well fed and healthy.:bash:

Scarily thing is with the rspca I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised if their members voted him in.


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

He says that keeping dogs is the same as slavery, hmm at this moment in time, in my living room, on my sofa are my two dogs, curled up, well fed, warm and comfortable without a care in the world. I'm sat in my study rewriting a 2500 word magazine article for the 2nd time to pay my bills. Who's the slave again?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

How ironic that one of the women is called Peta !


----------

